# Brady's AZ Lawn Journal



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Here's the game plan for 2018 fall overseed:

- Scalp Bermuda
- Core aerate
- Coarse leveling with a few bags of soil in a couple problem areas
- RGS/Air8
- 100 lbs PRG seed
- Starter fertilizer 15-15-15
- Sand top dressing

Just waiting for nighttime temps to get down near 65.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Bradymco11 I moved this into the warm season lawn journal section :thumbup:


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok thanks. I was planning to track my fall/winter ryegrass process with a cool season journal and my summer Bermuda process in a warm season journal. Is that not the purpose of the cool/warm season sections? I'm relatively new to TLF so still learning. My apologies.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You're fine! I would keep it all here. You'll get much better advice from the warm season members even on matters such as overseeding rye. I know @Ware does it.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Bought these from a local golf course that was getting rid of them. Got both sharpened blades and fully serviced for $500 total. They also threw in a accu-gage.

Ready to take it to the next level.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Also ordered my PRG seed, RGS, and Air8. One more week until overseed begins.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Soil test results. Sample taken just before application of fertilizer 29-0-3 w/ iron.

After a long AZ summer the soil is compact and very high in calcium and sodium from all the evaporation. Just ordered some soil compaction cure from LCN to hopefully help cure it. I'm also planning to order and use the following once my ryegrass is established in the next few weeks to add some micros.

https://www.domyown.com/turfgrasspro-micros-p-17264.html

Am I on the right path? Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

10/11/18
- Scalp Bermuda
- Core aerate
- Coarse leveling with a few bags of soil in a couple problem areas
- RGS (3oz/k)/Air8 (6oz/k)
- 150 lbs PRG seed (Ewing Eagle blend)
- Starter fertilizer 15-15-15


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Two weeks later...


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

:thumbup: Nice!


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

11/10/18 threw down:

3oz T-Nex PGR
36oz TurfGrassPro micronutrients

PGR is amazing stuff! Only one catcher full of clippings on 6k sq ft mowed at 0.45".


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

12/2/18:
3 oz PGR
36 oz TurfGrassPro micronutrients
30 lbs ammonium sulfate


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

12/22/18:

3 oz PGR
24 oz TurfGrassPro micronutrients
36 oz Air8

Loving the dark green color. Best the lawn has ever looked. Much love to TLF community for all the tips and tricks! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks awesome. Which side of town do you live on? I'm way up in the northwest corner.

Jealous of the mowers. Wife has put the kabosh on that for me for now.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm in North Mesa. I found the mowers on offerup. A golf course upgraded all their putting greens mowers and is selling all the old models. There are still some available if you ever convince the wife.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

1/26/19:

20 lbs ammonium sulfate
10 lbs 21-7-14
24 oz TurfGrassPro micronutrients
18 oz RGS
1 oz prodiamine


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Sweet lookin' lawn! The 21-7-14 to try and wake up the bermuda? How you spraying the RGS?


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks @AZChemist!

I just mixed a little 21-7-14 in this month because I hadn't put any P-K down since I overseeded. Not trying to wake up the Bermuda yet but just wanted stay balanced. I have a backpack sprayer I put all my liquids down with for now. I just started using RGS and other liquid products this fall. Now that I'm hooked, I'll be building a nice sprayer at some point.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

notice difference with RGS? I'm on the fence. . 
The sprayer mate is a game changer should you go that route. Your lawn probably popped this week with the warmth.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Tough to say for sure because I started using RGS, Air8, PGR, and liquid iron w/ micronutrients all at the same time. The difference was night and day and my lawn has never looked better but it's tough to say which had the most impact. I'd recommend RGS though. It's thick black carbon looking stuff that adds good organic material which our AZ soil desperately needs. I'm hoping I'll see a difference in the summer with the Bermuda. Last year my soil was so bad it was like concrete in some areas no matter how much I watered. I'm hoping RGS/Air8 will help loosen it up and allow water and nutrients to actually penetrate it. I've already noticed I don't need to water nearly as much this winter as I did last winter, so I'm hoping summer is same.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Just a mow today. AZ has been getting perfectly spaced showers one week apart, and I haven't had to run my sprinklers in a month.

I skipped one application of PGR because grass was growing so little, I wanted to see if it was more PGR or just because it was January. Grass started growing an inch a week, so no doubt PGR is effective.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks @J_nick !


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

3/9/19:
24 oz RGS
3 oz PGR
24 oz iron sulfate
21 oz iron sulfate


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Lowered HOC to 0.35" too. LOVE this length.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Big rager last night. Party got out of hand. Here's the aftermath.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Sprinkler flow test to get read for AZ summer. Also took the height down again to 0.25".


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Last look at the winter ryegrass. Plan is to scalp and transition to Bermuda next weekend. It's been an awesome winter thanks to a new Toro Greensmaster mower, RGS, Air8, T-Nex PGR, Turfgrass Pro Micronutrients, and lots of excellent tips from TLF community. Looking forward to how we do this summer!


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Game plan for transition:

- Scalp as low as possible
- core aerate 2-3 passes/directions
- verticut 2-3 passes
- heavy application of RGS/Air8 and prodiamine
- sand top dressing
- service and sharpen mower


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Bradymco11 said:


> Game plan for transition:
> 
> - Scalp as low as possible
> - core aerate 2-3 passes/directions
> ...


Following!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Scalped 0.15".


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Aerated 2 perpendicular passes


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Dethatched 2 perpendicular passes


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Sand. Never doing this again unless I get better tools. Way too much work with a wheelbarrow, shovel, drop spreader, and broom. I thought the drop sprayer would make it easy but working it in with the broom is exhausting.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

One week later...


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Two weeks after surgery...


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Plan to throw down some FAS, PGR, RGS this evening.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Just a quick mow.


----------

